# Gran Habano Seconds?



## beg13 (Jun 23, 2010)

Has anyone tried the Gran Habano Seconds Bundles? Cigarplace has "Oscuros" which are supposed to be seconds of Gran Habano Corojo #5. I haven't tried either but the 5s are highly rated aren't they? I'm just surprised that, since the 5s are so highly rated, no one has written about these seconds since they are half the price. I wonder if they're really the same smoke.
So many bundles, so many choices! The GR Red Labels are similarly priced and I hear good things about them also. What's a guy to do?


----------



## chicobrownbear (Aug 31, 2010)

beg13 said:


> Has anyone tried the Gran Habano Seconds Bundles? Cigarplace has "Oscuros" which are supposed to be seconds of Gran Habano Corojo #5. I haven't tried either but the 5s are highly rated aren't they? I'm just surprised that, since the 5s are so highly rated, no one has written about these seconds since they are half the price. I wonder if they're really the same smoke.
> So many bundles, so many choices! The GR Red Labels are similarly priced and I hear good things about them also. What's a guy to do?


I have two bundles on the way from Famous. I'm anxious to try them out. I know the QC at that factory is pretty tight, so I don't think I'll be disappointed.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

My shippment including 2 #3 singles should arrive this week. I'll try and see if they are smokeable


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

I bought the "Gran Habano Overruns- Churchill -Connecticut" about 2 months ago, and they Suck! I got the bundle for $30 and it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I am not a fan of the Gran Habano Firsts I have tried.

I will through a vote out for the Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 2nds, they are excellent (not that this has anything to do with your question)


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, the only sticks I buy from Gran Habano are their 2002's and the G.A.R. line. Never cared too much for the Corojo #5 although many guys like 'em. The Corojo #5 are not that expensive as first's by the box. Therefore, maybe I'd stay away seconds?

I did buy a bundle of Perdomo seconds a while back to smoke at the driving range prior to my health issues and didn't like them. Not the same as the first quality sticks.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Bunker said:


> I am not a fan of the Gran Habano Firsts I have tried.


I second that.

But then again, at a very cheap price, they can make someone's day a little better :smile:.


----------



## beg13 (Jun 23, 2010)

BKDW said:


> I second that.
> 
> But then again, at a very cheap price, they can make someone's day a little better :smile:.


Hmm. Well I couldn't resist and I went ahead and bought a bundle of seconds. I wonder if I'll regret it. 
I do like the RP 1992 seconds - although they're not cheap. For bundles, I love Flor De Oliva, RP Cameroon Especiales, and Perdomo Frescos.

Why don't people like the #5s? Why did the seconds suck? I'm really wondering now. It seems some people love the #5s and some people don't. They're highly rated on this website.


----------



## beg13 (Jun 23, 2010)

beg13 said:


> Hmm. Well I couldn't resist and I went ahead and bought a bundle of seconds. I wonder if I'll regret it.
> I do like the RP 1992 seconds - although they're not cheap. For bundles, I love Flor De Oliva, RP Cameroon Especiales, and Perdomo Frescos.
> 
> Why don't people like the #5s? Why did the seconds suck? I'm really wondering now. It seems some people love the #5s and some people don't. They're highly rated on this website.


I'm not saying this means anything or that you guys are wrong for your opinions. I often don't like things many people love (the sopranos, padron 1926, non-western Clint Eastwood directorial offerings, symphonies, golf, Godard, Dali). 
But my curiosity is peaked because on this website, the average score of 120 reviews is an 8.59. Well, I hope all of us who get the seconds will report our opinions.


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

beg13 said:


> I'm not saying this means anything or that you guys are wrong for your opinions. I often don't like things many people love (the sopranos, padron 1926, non-western Clint Eastwood directorial offerings, symphonies, golf, Godard, Dali).
> But my curiosity is peaked because on this website, the average score of 120 reviews is an 8.59. Well, I hope all of us who get the seconds will report our opinions.


if you're looking for a great GH stick for the money you can't go wrong w/ the Vintage 2002's.. I smoked my first last week and was amazed by it. Definitely one of the best Value sticks out there and it's a first that's been aged for 8 years and sold sans box. U truly can't go wrong!


----------



## chicobrownbear (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok. I got mine today. A bundle of Rothschilds. I haven't sparked one yet, but here is my first impression...


Nearly every stick has a small nick or hole in the wrapper. It exposes the binder, but doesn't continue into the binder. We are talking roughly a millimeter or so tears (not beetle holes). Depending on taste, this shouldn't bother me too much, but could count against them if they taste like cat turds.

They are a rung down the ladder from Rocky Patel seconds, as I can't tell outwardly usually why RP's didn't make the cut.


----------



## beg13 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah I feel like the Patel seconds are in their own league. 
They are not so cheap but they are definitely a bargain and worth it. 

I'm wondering how the GH (I have Oscuros coming - supposed to be #5 corojo) seconds compare to some cheap bundles I bought. 

For bundles, I love FDO Corojos, Frescos Maduros and RP Cameroon Especiales. 

I can't say enough good things about those bundles. 
They are so reliably good for a cheap smoke. 
Did I make a mistake in getting the GH instead of sampling other FDO or Fresco lines? 

People seem really divided about GH. Some people say: "Good cheap smoke." 
Some people say: "don't care for them." 

I'm not expecting anything on the level of the RP seconds. 
Just a good cheap smoke. 

The Frescos, RPCEs and FDOs are amazing quality for the price!!!!!


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

chicobrownbear said:


> Ok. I got mine today. A bundle of Rothschilds. I haven't sparked one yet, but here is my first impression...
> 
> Nearly every stick has a small nick or hole in the wrapper. It exposes the binder, but doesn't continue into the binder. We are talking roughly a millimeter or so tears (not beetle holes). Depending on taste, this shouldn't bother me too much, but could count against them if they taste like cat turds.
> 
> They are a rung down the ladder from Rocky Patel seconds, as I can't tell outwardly usually why RP's didn't make the cut.


Mine arrived today also and my impressions are the same. They have some small holes but overall looking is good - no rough veins, green spots etc. They smell good and I can't wait to try them


----------



## beg13 (Jun 23, 2010)

Codename47 said:


> Mine arrived today also and my impressions are the same. They have some small holes but overall looking is good - no rough veins, green spots etc. They smell good and I can't wait to try them


I suppose I should start a new post sometime. Although I'm sure there are a million posts here about bundles and seconds.

I wonder about the RP Edge seconds.

But for cheapies I just love the FDOs and the Frescos are great. 
RP Cameroons are also quite fine.

Never tried the GR Reds...

I'll report also on the Gran Habano seconds when I get them. Never having tried the #5 firsts I won't be able to compare though.

I suppose I'll have to let them for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Where did you saw RP Edge seconds :?:


----------



## beg13 (Jun 23, 2010)

Codename47 said:


> Where did you saw RP Edge seconds :?:


Those are on cigarplace.biz

Sorry they're not seconds. They are cheaper bundles.


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

I bought some GH2s and a bundle of unbanded Gran Habano seconds from Famous and I didn't care for either ROTT, but after a month they are much better now. Not good, but definitely improved. They were way over humidified when they were delivered. I think I am going to let them sit until next spring though and see how they taste then. The GH2 ash was so soft and flaky it was like a flower blossoming. Not something I would want to drive with or I would be wearing it all over.


----------



## beg13 (Jun 23, 2010)

zenbamboo said:


> I bought some GH2s and a bundle of unbanded Gran Habano seconds from Famous and I didn't care for either ROTT, but after a month they are much better now. Not good, but definitely improved. They were way over humidified when they were delivered. I think I am going to let them sit until next spring though and see how they taste then. The GH2 ash was so soft and flaky it was like a flower blossoming. Not something I would want to drive with or I would be wearing it all over.


Do you like GH 1sts? RPCEs, FDO corojos, Frescos...I have no regrets. I wonder if I'll regret these. Only one way to find out I guess!


----------



## seyer0686 (Aug 23, 2008)

beg13 said:


> Those are on cigarplace.biz
> 
> Sorry they're not seconds. They are cheaper bundles.


CI used to have RP X-outs. Seconds of Edge, sun grown, OWR, decade, and IT. Unfortunately they stopped carrying those a while ago. I wish I would've stocked up.


----------



## chicobrownbear (Aug 31, 2010)

seyer0686 said:


> CI used to have RP X-outs. Seconds of Edge, sun grown, OWR, decade, and IT. Unfortunately they stopped carrying those a while ago. I wish I would've stocked up.


Famous has them now. I just recieved 2 bundles of them last week.


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

beg13 said:


> Do you like GH 1sts? RPCEs, FDO corojos, Frescos...I have no regrets. I wonder if I'll regret these. Only one way to find out I guess!


I have never had anything from Gran Habano to compare these to. After looking again at the GH2s last night I could see patches in the wrappers where the person wrapping either goofed or the wrapper was damaged. A lot of them had small holes or some flaw with the wrapper. They should still be completely smoke-able. The unbanded GHs on the other hand are flawless in every way.

YMMV


----------



## beg13 (Jun 23, 2010)

zenbamboo said:


> I have never had anything from Gran Habano to compare these to. After looking again at the GH2s last night I could see patches in the wrappers where the person wrapping either goofed or the wrapper was damaged. A lot of them had small holes or some flaw with the wrapper. They should still be completely smoke-able. The unbanded GHs on the other hand are flawless in every way.
> 
> YMMV


My worry has always been the taste and burn quality. Before I ordered these I thought they (the firsts) were universally loved and I wondered if the seconds were really the same as the firsts (as advertised). Since then I see that many people don't care for the firsts even.
It's all a matter of personal taste though...isn't it?

Actually the look and feel cigars are quite attractive (received them yesterday). 
But they exuded a very strong ammonia smell. So I guess they'll need a few weeks rest at least.


----------



## beg13 (Jun 23, 2010)

I suppose I should comment on the GH2nds, seeing how I started this thread, now that I've smoked one. I don't have enough confidence to properly try to review a cigar so I'll just call this my 2 cents. Actually I'm still struggling a year into this hobby to properly identify flavors. Sometimes I like something and I can't tell why. 
Someone who knows the GH#5 and tries the GH seconds can properly compare the two. I've never had the firsts. So I don't know. 
I ordered a bundle of GH Oscuros, which are supposed to be the equivalent of the #5s. 
First of all, I was surprised by the ring size: 54. This seems unusually large for a robusto. I think most of the other robustos I smoke are 50. Someone who knows better than I can comment on whether or not this is unusual for a robusto. Anyway, it's a bigger cigar. The wrapper is very veiny and feels almost like it's coated in wax. 
I had some burn issues with this stick but that didn't bother me too much. 
At first I got, what I think is, a pretty standard but pleasing sweet corojo flavor, not unlike the also super cheap FDO corojo. I compare these two because they're both around 2$ or less a stick. 
But there developed a slightly more complex flavor towards the second third of the smoke. I'm not bold enough to call this chocolate, but there was a nice slight bitter edge. 
I was surprised with another change toward the end: a little pepper in my nose. 

All in all I'd say this was a pretty good smoke for the dirt cheap price. I think the bundle of 25 was around 39$. 
While the FDO corojos are compact rough and working class, this smoke, for about the same price or less, feels light (in weight), airy and finely constructed (despite the burn issues). 

I really don't get why these bundles aren't more talked about seeing how they deliver not only good corojo flavor but also a bit of complexity and character for such a low price. 
A real value!


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

If you ordered Gran Robusto size then they are not Robustos, they are definteley Toro. I'm resting mine(Rosados, #3 equivalent) until next spring and I hope they will be good also


----------



## beg13 (Jun 23, 2010)

Codename47 said:


> If you ordered Gran Robusto size then they are not Robustos, they are definteley Toro. I'm resting mine(Rosados, #3 equivalent) until next spring and I hope they will be good also


You mean Gran Robustos are actually Toros? 
Interesting. 
Robustos are listed as 6x54. 
Why the size fake out?

Hold on...wait...I see on the cigar place website that there are two robusto sizes: 6x54 and 5x50. Now I'm confused. Then there is a mistake.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

beg13 said:


> You mean Gran Robustos are actually Toros?
> Interesting.
> Robustos are listed as 6x54.
> Why the size fake out?
> ...


Yes. I've also bought them from cigar place. Traditional robusto is 5x50. 6x52 or 6x54 are Toros. I don't know why they call them Robustos...


----------



## beg13 (Jun 23, 2010)

Codename47 said:


> Yes. I've also bought them from cigar place. Traditional robusto is 5x50. 6x52 or 6x54 are Toros. I don't know why they call them Robustos...


I'm going to sound like an idiot here, but it's my first toro. I think I've spent the last year smoking robustos, torpedos, churchills and various figurados and perfectos.

Toro is a big cigar!


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

I had my first Toro last July  have been smoking only cubans(Toro is not a common size in CC world) for 4 years until I tried Rocky Patel :smile: Now I love Toro :redface:


----------



## beg13 (Jun 23, 2010)

It's a biggie...There's a never ending discussion here about cubans vs. nc. I won't ignite it. But I've yet to fall in love with them. 
But they are more finicky so perhaps I haven't babied the ones I've had enough before I smoked them. I did have a Vegas Robaina I liked a lot. Maybe I need to improve my palet. 

I love RP. I want to write a thread about 1961. 
I first fell in love with the sungrowns. 

But recently I'm head over heals for the 1961. Everyone has their own taste. I don't think I've come across anyone here who is so gaga over them. 

Anyhoo...re: GH oscuros...These are really really fine for the price. I mean 39$ for 25 toros. And they do have a flavor progression. My other cigars that are that cheap tend to be one flavor - even though I like them for the price and don't expect more (FDO, RPcameroon especials, Perdomo Frescos). 
But I guess they are seconds of a midrange smoke (#5). 

I'm still learning though Just a newbie here.


----------



## beg13 (Jun 23, 2010)

A few weeks having gone by since I raised the issue of this stick, I want to say that this is one of the most satisfying buys I've made. 
What an incredible value for a really tasty cigar.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Finished my Gran Robusto Rosado(No. 3 blend) not long ago. What can I say... amazing cigar for the price. Great burn, perfect draw, nice and solid ash and flavors of leather, coffee with milk, cedar, anise, toasted nuts and a bit of tobacco. They are no brainer for me. Will definitely get a bundle. Now I can't wait to try No. 5 2nds and Vintage 2002


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

beg13 said:


> I suppose I should comment on the GH2nds, seeing how I started this thread, now that I've smoked one. I don't have enough confidence to properly try to review a cigar so I'll just call this my 2 cents. Actually I'm still struggling a year into this hobby to properly identify flavors. Sometimes I like something and I can't tell why.
> Someone who knows the GH#5 and tries the GH seconds can properly compare the two. I've never had the firsts. So I don't know.
> I ordered a bundle of GH Oscuros, which are supposed to be the equivalent of the #5s.
> First of all, I was surprised by the ring size: 54. This seems unusually large for a robusto. I think most of the other robustos I smoke are 50. Someone who knows better than I can comment on whether or not this is unusual for a robusto. Anyway, it's a bigger cigar. The wrapper is very veiny and feels almost like it's coated in wax.
> ...


Smoking a Gran Habano Factory Overruns, which is probably considered a GH 2nd. I was fully expecting it to be a dog rocket, but actually not to bad. You still enjoy them?


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Ahhh!! Zombie!!!


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey guys I have a bunch of Grand Hab first you can take off my hands for a fair price just shoot me a note!


----------

